# blueprints anyone?



## doit_dude (Apr 25, 2007)

hey anyone got any blueprints for grow cabinets and boxes?
step by step instructions?


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 25, 2007)

i would think this is something you design yourself. im kinda in the r and d phase of this. I think i may just go buy a cabinet like someone did on here. 50 bucks from target its like 6 feet tall two feet deep and four feet wide. looks pretty good for 3 or 4 plants. 

I think the ideal size would be a 7ft high 5 ft wide 4 feet deep. 

I would use 2x4's to frame it. 

Actually what I would do...

Is put down a sheet of plywood, cut a foot off the top. I would then lay down 2x4's around the perimeter. and then bring them in 1/2" glue em down, screw em in from the other side, and then assemble the walls. obviously theres steps missing in there (need adjustment for overhang as well as for the other three walls AND YOUR DOORS!)

but you get the idea... 

you should start a project, and post what you came up with, then the next person along will have an idea!!! haha good luck! hope i was of some help!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

you can use a grabach can (plastic) the 4 foot tall ones from wallmart for $10 but you would have to keep you plants small and bud them early also at wall mart buy 2 computer fans make one blowing in at the bottem and one out at the top buy compact fluros at wallmart the daylight or cool white ones get warm white when budding make sure you have at least 200w or 2500 lumins per square foot just splice cellphone chargers or anything with a 2 wire  powering thing that plus in 2 the wall if u wire it str8 2 the wall it will blow up happened 2 me comp fans work well. THIS whole setup would b no more than $30


----------



## doit_dude (May 18, 2007)

so i have to wire the comp fans with a 2 wire plug?into the wall right?
is it possible to not have any fans at all?


----------



## 3patas (May 18, 2007)

well you goin to have a heat problem and no dont plug the fan diret to the wall you are goin to need a power reducer you only need 12 volt max the wall is 120 volts you make the math


----------



## Dizoelio (May 19, 2007)

fans = Bring in air.  Plants need fresh air to keep away molds, and bad stuff... and of course to stay alive, especially when flowering more air cycled means that you will have more co2 being spread around, more co2= good thing.


----------



## Grownothing (May 19, 2007)

My friend spliced a computer fan off his actually computer for his "grow drawer".
He mounted a fluro at the top of the drawer of his dresser, at the top where if you pulled out the drawer, you couldnt see the fluro, was mounted hidden away, and then lined his drawer with tin foil. 
All he does is soak his rockwool cubes and then drops seeds into them and leaves the "drawer" on 24/7 till they sprout. Its actually pretty mint, because he does outdoor, so he just starts the seeds there, and then moves them out in like a week and a half.


----------



## doit_dude (May 19, 2007)

okay so i built a grow box out of wood.
one question,1.can i just throw this mad dog comp fan in their?
i didnt make any holes at all so it's just closed up.Will the fan work good in it?


----------



## kasgrow (May 20, 2007)

You really need to get fresh air into the box and hot stale air out. Unless you are going to add co2 another way. Your plants will use up the co2 quickly and their growth will suffer without it.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 20, 2007)

here is one  i made for you . just an example . is for a 2 chamber box . vegge on top and flower on bottom . JUST AN EXAMPLE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 20, 2007)

wow judging by the date , i guess i'm a little late with my blueprint for ya .
HAHAHAHA i think i'll go smoke another one !!!


PEACE


----------

